# China Hill



## bonecollector123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have not been able to get up for about a month just checkin in to see if anyone is seening anything with these cold fronts passing through


----------



## Bustem (Dec 8, 2009)

*china hill*

my dad shot an eight point monday was a week ago. came in to a buck bomb..I went a twice this past weekend but did not see any and did not here much shooting either.


----------



## bonecollector123 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bustem said:


> my dad shot an eight point monday was a week ago. came in to a buck bomb..I went a twice this past weekend but did not see any and did not here much shooting either.



Thanks bustem I will be up ther this weekend . Hey if you hear of about 100 acres for lease let me know I am going solo next year


----------

